# Question about lemon squares



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I need a recipe for lemon squares. all the recipes I have are for a small 8x8' pan. I need a much larger quantity without just doubling/tripling the recipe.

Also, would you let the squares cool a bit before cutting or cut it when it's still warm? If I let them cool, the top surface will crack when cutting.

Thanks.

Susan
[email protected]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a good one for the 13X9 pan. Is that big enough, or do you need half-sheet or sheet size? It has a shortbread-style crust.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

vloglady
a simple recipe I use is...spead some lemon curd over some prebaked shortbread and bake for about 10 min . 1/2 sheet pan size.. 350 degrees.. My recipes are at work..let me know if you are interested...

pat


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks, I'd need a half sheet size, I have a couple of 9x13 recipes. 

Found a couple of strange recipes last night. One calls for 6 eggs and 1 cup lemon juice in the filling and a 9x13 pan. The other one calls for 4 eggs and 1/2 cup lemon juice a 10x15 pan.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

vloglady
shortbread
1 # butter
1 C brown sugar
4 C a.p flour
1/2 t baking powder & salt
4 C shredded coconut
cream butter & sugar. blend dry & add..Press into greased 1/2 sheet pan 1/2" to 3/4 " and bake until golden brown


lemon curd
19 eggs
6 C sugar
2 C lemon juice
3/4 C a.p flour
1 T salt
boil juice and 1/2 of sugar. mix flour and rest of sugar and add eggs and salt. add boiling juice mix and return to stove and bring back to boil and strain. 
Spread some cooled curd over shortbread and bake for about 10 min at 350 degrees..cool freeze bars..they cut alot easier that way..

pat


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Pat. This was exactly what I was looking for. Looks like it makes a TON!

susan


----------

